# Do I need Teracopy for Windows8



## OM2 (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm copying a file that is 12GB onto USB on Windows 8
It's saying it will take 1 hour 15 minutes
Yikes!

Do I need Teracopy?
I thought the clever people at Microsft would have discovered the secrets of the other copiers out there?

Thanks


OM


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

A USB 2.0 hard drive tops out at around 30 MB per second or 1.8 GB per minute on a swift box.

Is your USB a flash stick?


----------



## OM2 (Oct 28, 2007)

It's a usb stick
In rubbish vista using teracopy wouldn't take that long
I love windows 8 look for the file transfer - looks pretty neat
But no good if slow 
When copying it was saying the transfer speed was about 4MB/s

I suppose I'll just have to get teracopy
But it just defies logic the people at Microsoft haven't figured out what the other file.copying programs work


----------

